# 4-15 Rigs



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry, no camera on board this time, but the photo ops were somewhat limited anyhow. We left Orange Beach early Wed morning and blasted off in search of tuna's, although fully prepared to find largemouth bass considering the fresh brown water. Everything in all parts of the water columnseemed to have a little bit of lockjaw yesterday. We stopped at one of the 252s to jig up some chunk baits, but barely got any bites which is rather unusual. Next stop was the Marlin. The water was ugly, no bait either, but we were marking a good pod of fish on the southwest corner from 100-300 ft. we trolled a couple of different spreads of naked hoos and spreader bars, and were able to coax up bites from some juvie yellowfin, blackfin, and larger skipjacks. These werent the biguns we were after, so we headed on south to Horn Mountain. The water looked a little better at horn, but was still a D-. No surface action, but the west side of the rig was holding some fish scattered at al depths. two other boats were out there slowly picking away at some school sized yellowfin by bump trolling a live bait down through the marks. We committed to trolling first, and had a big UFO pile on our spreader bar run flat and take off straight down. Sadly, we had a tackle failure where our Dacron connects the spectra to the mono, not in the splice itself, but a section of the dacron must have been a little frayed, so good bye fish, good bye spreader bar, good bye windon, and good by new topshot. Not to mention a frustrated fired up angler. after a few laps we got a 40ish yellow to take a naked hoo, and then things somewhat shut down for everyone. we commenced chunking and on the second drift, boated a fish that looked a little over 50. we probably could have stayed and picked away at them on the chunk, but our freezers are full of yf and short on grouper so we headed on up the hill and bottom bounced our way back home. We only managed a good scamp and strawberry, and of course snaps and mingos, but the grouper were a little uncooperative. All in all it was better than working, but i hope the water quality will improve soon. There is lots of flotsam out there without any life.

ay


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great report! We rolled out saturday as the sun came up. We had no radar because of some electrical failures so we couldnt make the overnighter like we planned. We caught our limit of AJs early and were trying to decide on making the gamble with tuna fishing or just running the shelf. We ran the shelf from a little south of 265 across to the shoes and didnt find much good water. We pulled a hoo and a dolphin out of some dirty water and spent the whole day wondering what was going on further south. Did some searching for brownfish on the way in without much luck. All in all we couldnt complain though. What time did you catch your fish at HM?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job Andy, wish I could've went but I have to pay these bills and stuff so it just didn't work out. Sucks about that dacron, if that crap frays even a little it gets dramatically weaker. Bring it in tomorrow or next week and we'll re-do it. Enjoy the tuna steaks, I'm eating chunk white (_fancy albacore_) for dinner tonight.

Chris


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

great to hear someone FINALLY got out.... got 2 weekends of weddings, then its GO TIME!!! tight lines!


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey andy. I made it out Wednesady to the west and found some pretty desent water. I didn,t ry the tuna but stuck with my grouper plan and faired pretty well.


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Good deal Will. We had 2 venice boats out there with us at horn. I think it was Rimmer and Mike Ellis. It was a white 39 sea vee with trips and a black 36 yellowfin with twins. The took off due west at about 2 pm.

I want to get back out with you and eric over there. The snowy haul you had a couple weeks ago was unlike anything i've seen.


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

I busted them up pretty bad last two trips. I think I have them dialed in.


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)




----------

